# Invitation ideas/templates



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thought this could be a nice place to share ideas for different types of invitations. For the past few years Ive tried to come up with different styles instead of the standard old invitation. 

This year Im thinking of doing a newspaper styled invite. I already came up with a test template and am thinking of printing these out on some scrapbooking parchment from Pat Catans.


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

I like to make my invites themed with the party, what I do is find an awesome fitting illustration online and then I decorate it accordingly. 

Here are examples from the past years:

2008 







.









2009







.









and this years:







.









As to your newspaper idea. With a little help from Photoshop and an online tutorial that I will find again for you, I came up with this as a "reminder" that it was costumes required in 2008.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I like the newspaper idea and I was thinking I might try to do a scroll invite this year. It will be my 10th so I thought about a "summons" from the Queen of halloween. Any ideas?


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome pics... here's mine


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great thread and great invites!

Peniwisë: what software did you use to make your invites?

MsM


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow!, all of the invites look great, wish i could attend every one of the parties.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

peniwize when you print yours invites is it like a flyer or is it on card stock?


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

The first year I did bigger invites, it was just regular paper. The past two years (and I plan to continue to do it) I have instead made 5x6 size invites, two to a page, and I take them to fedEX Office. They laser print on double sided cardstock and cut them out in bulk for me. The time saved, and toner used is well worth the cost to me and they turn out great. I usually get about 50-80 made, so that runs about 25-40 dollars. The thing I really like is seeing months later friends and co-workers that still have 'em hung up in their cubes or whatever. I try to make the fronts a little more like a cool picture to display and the back has all the details about the party.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's the first draft of mine: (looks like zombies is a big theme this year)









It will be printed on the outside of a card, with all the info on the inside, like below:


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

really cool invites


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

I used Martha Stewart's skeleton template last year. They were a real pain, but I started in advance, and did 10 a night. I still see them on people's refrigerators!

http://images.marthastewart.com/images/content/web/pdfs/2008Q4/msl_1008_skeleton_invite.pdf


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Peniwise, that Zombie Attack one is priceless! Makes me want to write a zombie game.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

All of these are so awesome. I'm going to share one that I did, but not for halloween. But I figured it could still give others ideas. I threw a 20's Speakeasy party. 

I sent out different invites for men and women. But they were pretty similar. 
I rolled up the the guys invites and used black ribbon to tie a "tie" in order to keep the invite rolled up. I used white beads (or "pearls") to wrap around the girls invites to keep those rolled up. I can't find a picture of them . 

But here are pictures of the unrolled invites and the "secret password" 
You may not be able to read them on here..but they say:
_________
Chris "Three ladies" XXXX and Johnnie "Cue Ball" XXXX are 
hosting the grand opening celebration for their new Speakeasy, The Two Mutts, on Saturday August 22 at 8:00 pm.

The Two Mutts is a lavish juice joint serving booze and music in the front room. The game room is in the back and upstairs is a very high class and exclusive brothel.

The cream and not so cream of Society will be there with gangsters, politicians, dolls, molls, and many other interesting guests in attendance. This event is sure to be the bee's knees, So make sure to dress keen (men's invite). OR So make sure to get dolled up (Women's invite).

Look for the details regarding the secret location and the must have password by visiting XXXXXXX.






























This is a link to a murder mystery game that I used to help me with wording the invites. 
http://www.dinnerandamurder.com/games/4deuces.htm


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok. So here are what the Speakeasy/Gangster invitations looked like. If I was going to do a "Dead Gangster theme" or a Haunted Speakeasy or something like that. I'd definitely spook it up a bit. Maybe use the two cards pictured below instead of the traditional ones?


----------

